# Clausing 8520 mill - Novato, CA



## CuriousRambler (Nov 19, 2020)

Clausing 8520 mill - tools - by owner - sale
					

Clausing 8520 milling machine. This is like a mini Bridgeport. It has knee movement which most...



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				




$2,500...seems like a nice mill for someone limited on space?


----------



## benmychree (Nov 19, 2020)

Way overpriced!


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 19, 2020)

It's one of the "cute" machines which fit well in a home garage and so they fetch high prices.  Here especially.
You could get an immense K&T for 300$ but they aren't cute and easy to move, or easy to power for that matter
-M


----------



## CuriousRambler (Nov 20, 2020)

I certainly couldn't justify $2,500 for it, but it looks a heck of a lot nicer than a Jet mill drill or small Grizzly for similar (new) money.


----------

